# New state record!



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I case you all haven't heard there is a new state record blue catfish caught in the Choctawhatchee river from the Caryville area it weighed 63lbs 8 oz. the report can be found on the florida game and fish commission web site


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

the correct weight is 63lbs 5oz. sorry for the mistake


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, thats a monster.


----------

